# I want to backlight my Turbo 30.....



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Well like I said I want to replace the screen on my old 5 button turbo 30 with a backlight one. Who has done this and do you have any advice on what I need to do.

Thanks
Pat


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

If you send it back to CE I think they will do it reasonably cheap.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

They won't do the 5 button model


----------



## mcRacing (Sep 28, 2003)

i called C.E. they told 150.00 just to back light mine.


----------



## mel (Apr 19, 1999)

This is the one I was told you need. I heard it isn't that hard. If you can take someone's apart you could do it.


http://www.crystalfontz.com/cgi-bin/pricing.pl?product=1602a


----------



## woodytx (Nov 5, 2004)

Skip Gear sells a kit also. His web page shows an example of a CE,with his custom face plate not the part you are buyin, and back lit display kit installed.

www.skipgear.com and click on the gear button.

WOW! Mel's link is much cheaper if it is the same thing use his.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

Sounds like skipgear's item has a few other components then just the display. It also seems that maybe skipgear has documented the process to some degree... The LCD screens that Mel showed are a good price... but there's a good chance that you may not be able to just connect it without some other items...

Mel, where'd you hear about those screens? were there any other details about instaling them in a CE T30?


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

Yes, there is also a 5v regulator upgrade.
No, it's not very hard as long as you can solder/desolder, as you will need to solder the ribbon cable 5v regulator.

Also, the ones from crystalfontz have a little different pin order.
Some of the cheaper ones do not include an encoder.

The one Skip uses is VERY bright compared to others and also has a very good viewing angle. Some of the 16x2 displays must be viewed from almost straight ahead.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Actually I was talking with a friend from work that happens to be a computer engineer and we are talking about putting an OLED display blue letters on a black background. Seems to be a fairly simple process that shouldn't cost me much more than $25


----------



## jerrit1 (Mar 24, 2002)

Will someone who has done the crystalfontz.com Turbo 30 LCD upgrade email me, I have some questions.
I am on a real tight budget and so the cheaper LCD is a must for me, I like the one skipgear.com has but at over 4 times the price i must go the cheaper route.

Thanks,

Jerrit


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

pat.. before you go into putting al the work in.. you do know that the old 5 button t 30 will not properly or fuly charge 3300 cells right?? and it wont charge the new ones we are switching to.. the charger is made to shut off at 3000 mah... back thn it was used as a sfemode for runaway charging... so it stopped at some point... the 5 button can not be updated.. its good for doing motors... thants aboutit..

guy i race with had problems with no punch.. they found out quick it was the charger...


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Yea I do know that, but I also race alot of 18th scale where we have 750 and 1100 mAh batts. 

Even with the 3300s if its not completely discharged it still does a good job.


----------



## jerrit1 (Mar 24, 2002)

burbs said:


> pat.. before you go into putting al the work in.. you do know that the old 5 button t 30 will not properly or fuly charge 3300 cells right?? and it wont charge the new ones we are switching to.. the charger is made to shut off at 3000 mah... back thn it was used as a sfemode for runaway charging... so it stopped at some point... the 5 button can not be updated.. its good for doing motors... thants aboutit..
> 
> guy i race with had problems with no punch.. they found out quick it was the charger...


I have a Turbo 30 (5 button) and have never experienced this 3000mah barrier you speak of.
I use GP3300 cells and it peaks them fully.
I have verified this by my discharge times as well as charged a pack, then later re-peaked it...it takes very little charge to re-peak...if my 3300 packs were only holding 3000mah they would take some time to re-peak.

Jerrit


----------



## Fantom (Feb 17, 2005)

Ya, I have a Turbo 30 9 button and it has been upgraed to the 3800mah cutoff and they still charge normally like on my Reedy Quaser Pro. I put 2 packs on at the same time to make sure that it wasn't cutting off at the 3800 cut-off and it didn't. On my Reedy it went to 3985mah and they both peaked at the same time.


----------



## mcRacing (Sep 28, 2003)

when i called them about my 5 button 30 they told me there are no more upgrades for it and 6 cell 3000 is as high as they want to make it unless alot off ppl ask for it and i mean alot.


----------



## jerrit1 (Mar 24, 2002)

Hmmm...well just like you then Fantom, my 3000mah cutoff must not work then....thats a good thing to be broken  lol

Jerrit


----------

